# Been MIA



## kittywings (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey guys!  I've been MIA since...  I don't even know, but since I'm on maternity leave now, I finally have time to pop back in!

My baby is due on Wednesday, but I'm hoping it comes tomorrow... I need it out NOW!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 27, 2010)

wow, that last pic is so beautiful! Hope everything goes well and you'll be holding a healthy happy baby by wednesday


----------



## agriffin (Jul 27, 2010)

Hahaha, so cute!  I love the belly painting.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2010)

look at that! just beautiful. love the painting and your gorgeous dog. your little boy or girl will be here soon!


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh what a beautiful baby bump :0) hope to hear news of a birth soon


----------



## Lindy (Jul 28, 2010)

Fabulous pics!!!  I love them all yet my favourite is the last one!

Hey today is Wednesday - any baby news?


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jul 28, 2010)

My fave is the first one, love the expression!


----------



## IanT (Jul 28, 2010)

whats up babe!!! long time no see!!!
 lol


i see you been on xbox though so its okay lol i knew you were still around 

Im loving the pics lol


i cant wait to paint my girls belly like that **someday** lol


keeping you in my thoughts, hope the birth is quick and easy


----------



## heyjude (Jul 28, 2010)

Love your smiley face! Hope all goes well.


----------



## kittywings (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm trying everything I can to get this thing out... so far... NADA!  

Today is my due date!  GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT!!!


(About the 1st pic- hubby kept telling me to stop making that face... which was the whole point of having the smiley face on the belly!  He just doesn't get it).


----------



## IanT (Jul 28, 2010)

lol there are some acupuncture points you can use that will definitely start to initiate labor...


----------



## kittywings (Jul 29, 2010)

OMG, Ian... they KILL!!!  We looked them up the other day and gave them a try.  They say it'll be tender... TENDER MY ASS!!!  I can literally only take about 15 seconds and I'm pretty hardcore when it comes to pain!


----------



## IanT (Jul 29, 2010)

awwwwwww lol yeah your definitely reaaaaaaady ... keep us posted!! we want baby shmookums pics !


----------



## heyjude (Aug 7, 2010)

Are you a Mommy yet? We want to see pics!


----------



## IanT (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## kittywings (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok, I finally uploaded a few pix...

This is Jet Ryan Pringle, born 8/2/2010 @ 9:40pm, 9 lbs 9 oz, 21 inches.


----------



## Deda (Aug 12, 2010)

He's adorable!
Congratulations!


----------



## heyjude (Aug 13, 2010)

What a sweetie! Congratulations to all of you and remember to sleep while he's sleeping (at least that's the theory).

Thanks for the update.


----------



## agriffin (Aug 13, 2010)

So cute!  Love his name!


----------



## holly99 (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh he is just too cute! Congrats!


----------



## Lindy (Aug 13, 2010)

He is absolutely perfect!  Congrats and thank you for sharing....


----------



## amanda131 (Aug 13, 2010)

AHHHHHHH!!!!! I'm SOOOOOO Happy for you!!!!!!! I Miss you SO SO SO SO much!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## mariflo (Aug 16, 2010)

Adorable cutie pie sweet treasure!!!!
Congratulations !!!!!!!!


----------

